# Queen Isobel's Court



## Orchid (Sep 30, 2009)

It seems fitting to begin at the beginning.

Stolen at birth by the evil fur monsters with their implements oftorture, she managed to hop free. She came to rest and hide with a child. A child of the big footed race who did not understand her kind who grew weary of meeting her demands. She was sold into slavery to live behind bars under a cover that never let her see the sky. There she remained till her fairy godmother came and granted her a wish and her wish was to rest in the land of the young. To come into her birthright and live her life as it should have been from the first.

Swept away by her loyal servants on a mission to protect and die for her, PrincessIsobel ,currently know by her peasant's name of Bella resides in the land of Youngsville. This is where she must rest for the trial ahead of her. Her name protected so thatthose that adore her or wish her harm, will not follow her. She must cross lands and meet many before she can rest in the land of Wilmington. Here she shall be fitted for the rest of her life. She will sleep for a time and awake a Queen...a Queen on her way to her final home. We worry for her safety for this journey is perilous and fraught with danger. Yet we believe in her strength of heart that has held her kindness and love through all the pains of her past. 

Her last travel of the world should begin this October 2nd 2009. Shortly there after she should arrive in the land named after Sir Walter Raleigh of another Queens court.

Yet here, Isobel shall rule all around her with grace, affection and many binky's. We eagerly await the arrival of our new queen.

So written in the year of our lord two thousand zero nine.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Our first glimse after her rescue by her loyal servants. 










___________________________________________________________________




:sad:

Alas my Queen still resides in the land of Youngsville and shall not be prepared to come to her newly built castle until perhaps next weekend. Where we hope she shall spend many years to come. So no pics until we actually have the rescue bring her here and check out my digs, say ok, and hand over the cash ...I am not good at waiting...lol







------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entry from the loyal servants diary:

The 27th, September, year of our lord two thousand zero nine

Today I have begun my research for the perfect diet for my Queen. It would seem she enjoys greens and fruits and this is something very new that I must consider and learn about.

Our past King, Simon...would not and could not eat more than Green Romaine without being ill in some manner.

I have discovered after searching many scrolls in the library that she should have:

1/4 cup of T Pellets per day, unless otherwise advised by the royal doctors.

8oz/1 cup of Veggies per day. I have decided with the cook we will stay away from anything that needs caution. Simply to prevent any upset.

and sadly though I know her love of fruit, only 1/2 to 1 full tablespoon per day.

We discovered she quite enjoys Timothy hay and we intend to provide as she may require, freshly through out the day. However we will bring Oat, Orchard, Botanical, perhaps meadow and brome should she grow bored.

I sat diligently writing out the requested safe lists for the cook:

*Fresh Fruits:*

Apple (w/out stem and seeds), Blueberries, Melon, Orange(w/out peel), Papaya, Peach, Pear, Pineapple, Plums, Raspberries, Strawberries...with perhaps the rare grape or banana slice....

*Fresh Veggies:*

Basil, Bok Choy, Celery, Cilantro, Clover (but where to find this tasty morsel), Green Peppers, Mint, Peppermint leaves, Radish tops, Raspberry leaves, Romaine of the green and red leaves, Wheat Grass

We have sent word to Youngsville that we are overjoyed at her return and await word from her. I have yet to hear back from the royal scribe of her mood and condition. I am hoping it is the busy day, and no other that keeps word of her from my ears and eyes...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



We have received word from the royal scribes!



Bella is doing great - has Flash who is next to her totally smitten - he is a very friendly rabbit and has been very unhappy that he was in the dining room by himself (even though the dining room is open to the rest of the house, and the other rabbits are no more than 10 feet away from him). She is a doll-baby, eating, drinking, pooping fine, and goes in tomorrow morning for her spay. I will let you know as soon as she is done. Your pen arrangement looks great, I'm sure she will be very happy there!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



News from the royal scribes!!

She has returned, looking none too pleased with the world, but awake and alert.
Sheate some parsley at the vet's office after her surgery and all went well.
Her fecal was negative, teeth good, etc.
The royal Dr. said she appeared to be pretty young - perhaps around a year old, so with lots of good food and TLC she should do just fine for you. 
She shall rest for the next few days, but will be ready to return to Youngsville three says hence.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Orchid (Sep 30, 2009)

Today we scavenged the forest for foods fit for our new Queen.

We found a big bag of Timothy Hay, Botanical Hay, Orchard Hay & Oat Hay. We secured three grass mats for her lounging leisure. Apple sticks for her chewing desires. Her personal suite has been completed and now her castle stands awaiting her.

The royal doctor prescribed the requested Apple Critical Care and Bene Bac. A few items to entertain were acquired as well. Along with needed items such as the proper brush in which to comb her beautiful hair.

Today has gone rather fast with all the shopping and hunting things down. Lots of driving. I have very few things left to get now.The gas drops of course and her greens but I think I will wait on that till she is here so it can be as fresh as possible. The house has been bun proofed once again and all is secure.

No word today on how she is but I am sure she is doing just fine. It is mostly left up to the foster mom now to pick her back up and bring her back to this area and hopefully set up the drop off as soon as is possible! 

We have been told that we should leave her mostly to her self and in her own cage only to help her settle here and to 'tell' her that is her house, that is where she pees and to train her into going in her own house and not all over my house...

I went to Lowes today for more zip ties and that black flat carpet. I found it is on sale and got a silly about of it for like four dollars. It now sits partly in her cage and as a runner in our hall way. She will really be able to run and jump all she can and wants after those first two weeks.

I start a new job on Monday for 3 weeks. Mon-Thurs 9-3:30. It will help me to leave her in her cage to not be here and face that temptation. It is another reason I hope she comes on Friday. So I have time to watch her and see what she does with her cage. What might become a problem and so on.


Her cage has changed again some and grown bigger...but that was to help store supplies.

We have everything we could possibly have, need or want for her, now we wait for her.

The library has a moon light walk from 6-8pm tomorrow evening and that will help Friday get here faster...

Can't wait... :inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 1, 2009)

Tomorrows the big day?


----------



## Orchid (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't know. I am hopeful but who really knows. 

It depends on many different factors. What time do they pick Isobel up from the actual rescue? What time do they leave from there? What time do they get home, which is a 40 minute ride from me? Will they feel like bringing after all that driving, packing and unpacking from their vacation? They also have a new baby....a human one that is ...lol

I would gladly go get her myself, but they do that home inspection and so I can't take that one chore away...

I just hope the owner of the rescue asks her to bring her tomorrow....We shall see.

Cleaned my house like crazy today. My bedroom is PERFECT! Not one peice of clothes on the floor! All my shoes are where they should be. I built a second pen in my bedroom though there is not much too it and I am not sure why I did it other than I wanted to.

My hands hurt pretty bad now........thinking I am going to take a nice long hot shower, run the last load of laundry, have some hot tea, sit down and rub lotion into my hands....Bed shortly after that....

With a whole lot of nothing to do tomorrow....

However,

The royal scribe today sends the following:

_I sure wish I had about 6 more adopters like you right now! I love your enthusiasm, and am so happy Miss Bella will have a loving home. She is doing fine, eating normally, and no doubt, looking forward to her new home and some more freedom. I heard from**** today - they will be picking up Bella tomorrow - don't know what time yet, but I'll make sure they get in touch with you about when they will be bringing her to you_.

and so the last leg of the waiting begins....


----------



## Orchid (Oct 2, 2009)

OK....I know it is rather stupid to be getting myself all worked up, but I am going CRAZY! It isn't like I expected an email this morning when I logged in to tell me when and at what time Isobel will be here...but I SO wanted one....something ANYTHING! We are at the finish line, but I can't see the damned ribbon... 

9:23am EST......waiting....been waiting...and been checking and rechecking my email since 7:30 this morning...I am trying to find things to do to occupy myself but nothing is working...I keep checking my phone to make sure it is turned on lol.................

T.V. --NO

Book -- NO

Cleaning? I have cleaned everything there is to clean and then did it again.

Made Isobel's sign for her house and I think it came out cute...Made Simon's marker too...was hard to get myself into it...







Making Isobel's sign after that cheered me some and I was able to get a little more into the wood burning.....






So I started this post this morning and now it is 4:04pm.

I cleaned more, did more laundry, minwaxed the signs for the buns, dug up the grass covering my bricks, showered and went to get Lina from school as she has busted up her knee a few times today...

So now I am back....

Have been going CRAZY all day hoping and wondering if we will get her today....it is not looking like it. There was a message in my email when I came back from the school...saying she will be picked up at dinner time. Who's dinner time lol? Everyone eats at different hours...I asked anyway if they knew if they would be bringing her tonight, just cause I had to ask...no word on that yet but I doubt they will...if 5 is dinner time, they won't get to my area till 7 and not till 8 if they go straight home...Slim to no chance of Isobel coming tonight I think...but who knows I could get lucky. The spay showed that she is older than 1, she is morelikely closer to 2 years old according to the Vet...paperwork will follow. I am making her Birthday 10/1/07...why not right? lol

Her cage is totally done....





















and this is the cage that I built in my room, though at the moment it strikes me more as a play pen sort of things than anything else...
















But I run into the problem of HOW to block off these small areas....The night stands






The T.V. Stand






Under my bed





And under and behind this chair/area. Lot of cords wires etc and its no good!!








I suppose thats all for the moment...need to have a bite to eat...


----------



## Orchid (Oct 2, 2009)

A message from the royal scribes in Wilmington....perhaps the last one...

****and******** are leaving the beach around 4:00 so they will be picking up Bella around dinnertime tonight. She is completely using her litterbox since her spay - such a good little girl! Also, I got it wrong - I spoke to the vet today in person for the first time since her spay - I had another bunny who needed to see him, and he was talking about Bella's spay - seems she is a bit older as she had quite a bit of fatty tissue around her uterus which happens as females age. He estimated her age as around 2 years old, which is still young in our terms since they can live to 10 or 12 with good care. No sign of uterine cancer, which was the good news.

I am printing out all the paperwork for the adoption so******** will have it when she comes to Raleigh. I'm excited for you - Bella is a great little rabbit and I am very happy for her, she was doing bunny flops last night so I know she's so happy she's been rescued.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 2, 2009)

ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:


----------



## Orchid (Oct 2, 2009)

Baking 3 pine cones @ 200 degrees for 45 minutes to an hour to kill all bugs, mites and dry them out.

They will open all the way up when done...you can plunge them into ice cold water and they should close up. They will open again when all dry...

So it is said, so I am doing...


----------



## Orchid (Oct 2, 2009)

TOMORROW, TOMORROW...She'll be here tomorrow, It's only a day AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



Foster mom JUST called me.....She has things to do during the day tomorrow but will bring her in the evening! I wish it was in the morning but hey at least by this time tomorrow she should be with us!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 2, 2009)

I can hardly wait till you get her. She's a cutie!


----------



## Orchid (Oct 2, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I can hardly wait till you get her. She's a cutie!



ME TOO!!

I was hoping when she called she was going to say they were coming tonight but it was wishful thinking....I wish she would come in the morning and give me more time with her this weekend....but at least...She WILL be here tomorrow!!!



:bunnydance::yes::dancingorig:


----------



## happatk (Oct 3, 2009)

Isobel's cage is awesome! I wish I had that much room! I bet she's a happy bun. XD


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 3, 2009)

The suspense!:whistling


----------



## Orchid (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow...where to begin!

OK so the fosters got here like right on the dot! 5:30pm.... The mom came in and checked out the house real fast and was like wow, ok you are good! They brought her in and it took a few to get this little bandage off her leg from the IV. It was like friggin glue on her tiny little leg. She was not happy about it but stayed still. She seems easier to hold than what I am used to getting from Simon. We set her down and let her have the run of the living room. I wanted her to get to see what was what and where things might be. She did pretty OK being a new place. Not too frightened, not too worried, but careful.

After a bit she went into her pen and I locked the doors. I keep having to talk to my daughter about how she is being. It is like she thinks every bun will be as chill as Simon was and I keep trying to explain no two buns are ever the same. That Isobel is different. She won't be how he was. I have a feeling it will take some time before she understands Isobel's personality.

I made dinner, we ate, we relaxed and than we let her back out again. She seemed to be spending A LOT of time by the glider chair...and than it occured to me...Simon was always sitting in it, or under it and it was the one thing I had not de-smelled...lol I moved it out of that corner and sprayed the bottom of it with vinegar...I took the blanket off the chair and put it into the wash.....She has since stopped circling the chair. It was like she could smell him and was looking for him...like HEY...where are you!

She is not a bun that likes being up high it seems. I brought her up onto the couch at one point and I could tell that was NOT her thing. She couldn't settle down or relax until she figured she could jump down and not get hurt. She seems to ddo this wattle thing when she walks on the hard wood...I find it very cute!

Last night she didn't seem very interested in her hay, water, pellets and what not. I understand this, but I was a bit worried about the not drinking part. Today is a turn around. She seems to have places in her pen that she likes having the hay there. I have moved some things around and she has been eating more hay but doesn't seem to care much about the pellets....she has munched on them, but no crack addict behavior like Simon. I have seen her drinking plenty today as well. She has been out quite awhile and I have seen her binky a bunch of times. She seems curiious about the couch and will stand up some to peek over the top but backs away quickly.

The mark on her bck reminds me of an exlamation point. The windows are open and she can hear the dogs out there barking. She is listening but does not seem overly worried. Her ears are constantly moving like little radars. Her nose going a mile a minute.

She has perfect potty habits...she will leave poops about in her pen, she will poop and pee in those boxes in her pen, but she does NOT poop or pee anywhere in the living room! What a trip man, not to have to walk around picking up a million poo's!

When she feels like it she will come around you and if you pet her just so, she will sit and lay down and let you pet her. She does not seem to stay still if you stop petting her head and I have tried to brish her it has not been going well. Her head is no problem, but any other part and she hops away. It looks like her rear needs some attention. Part of me is glad for the spay..they shaved all the tum hair away lol...

I think we have her pen set up in such a way that she will feel safe and happy. She seems to really enjoy coming out to explore. She will go in and out of the castle hide, her box and the tunnel She plays with the carrot some, but has ignored the balls and keys...not too much interest in the stick toy either. I have seen her now go sit on each shelf. She seems to prefer sitting in the back left corner in the empty litter pan. I think she spent the night in there....I did that because Simon always seemed to like having that empty pan. She will pull hay into it, but no potty! Yippie!

She stuck both her feet in the crock this morning when she took a drink!

The grass mat on the ramp seems to tick her off...they all actually seem to. I have seen her pull and tug, shift and try to move them...worries me as I would need to find different shelving for those areas.

She has tried to pull at the edges of the carpet and the wooden legs on my small table. I thought perhaps I could hide the cord to the lamp, but I didn't feel safe about it and unplugged it. The only cord protecter I found in the pet store was a bit of thick plastic...I could see her tearing through that rather fast. But I will need to find a solution for that lamp.

I see a lot of sas in her.....she may be cautious, but she is curious and that out ranks her caution to a degree. She did ok with my adult neighbor Monica being over here last night. Monica just sat andwatched and many times Isobel came over to smell her. Monica has a dog...sweet dog, but a dog none the less.It didn't seem to bother her over all, but at one point she did this freeze, go low movement by the front door which was open and you can see right through the screen door. We think Monica's dog came up the steps...She follows Monica everywhere! Very abused and scared pup who really gets to afraid to be away from Monica...Like something bad will happen to her is Monica is not there...poor girl..sweet dog though. I like her.

When I first went and met Isobel at teh fosters house my allergies kicked into high gear. I thouht maybe cat or dog but they said they didn't have any. Right after that I got rather ill, pretty quick, hit hard and has gotten much better quite fast. Last night when Isobel came I started sneezing...this morning is the same and I have that allergy itchy inside my back thing going. My breathing is bothered by it as well. I have used the inhaler a lot and took a zyrtec. I don't understand the issue though...

Well I think that is about it for now...

I have taken some pictures last night....and some video this morning...I will post all of them here! Pictures going first!































Thats all for now...Her Majesty is resting in her tower, surveying all around her in comfort...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 4, 2009)

What a great update!


----------



## Orchid (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, between the new part time job, our new bun Isobel and my crappy internet connection...I haven't been able to post really at all. Even today I have been fighting to make some posts...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

My vacuum is breaking...well is broke really, and I need a new one...Man does Isobel make one hell of a mess with her hay!

We had a moment last week where I picked her up to check her tum and make sure there was no infection. I had seen her stand up and saw pink, so I wanted to make sure. She was most unhappy with me. While I had her I combed out her rear a bit and tried to go as quick as I could. Looked like she had some mats starting. She really does not care for you to mess with any part of her body unless it is her head. I don't know how I will be able to get to her chest to brush with how she acts...

I know I was told I should keep her penned for 2 weeks so she knows whats what, but I honestly don't see the need. She uses only her litter pans, poops only in her cage. She doesn't poop even on the carpet when she is out and running. She is like perfectly litter box trained. Honestly it is great! Simon had no bones about dropping where ever he went!

She loves to run and play and her binkys are so different! It is like she kicks her self to the side and just keeps going....I will try to get it on video one of these days. It is strange to look in her litter pan and see such perfect poo! It is something I never really saw in person before. We bag the pan contents and give them to my neighbor lol...hey whatever works. It keeps my out door garbage can from smelling really bad at least.

The weather has been on the warm side the last couple of days, so I have been putting these frozen cooler blocks in her pen. She digs, picks at them, but lays down next to them. Can't bring myself to close all the windows and turn on the AC for justa day. The weather drops to cool at night and it is not getting above 79 really during the day.

Isobel is very jumpy. Any little noise makes her jump...I have taken to covering the front of her pen to try to help make her feel more secure...I do not think it is working. 2 nights ago sshe kept thumping....but I don't know why. Yes the windows were open and we could hear things out side, but just like any other day...just like right now and she isn't thumping. I don't know what set her off. No one has been licked yet....She has made a little bit of a bond with my daughter. She seems more at ease with Lina than with me...I am happy they are connecting, but I wish for that too.

It is strange to see just how different Simon was from a "norm" bun....How loving he was, how he would chase you down to love you and be loved, and not that he liked being picked up but once he saw you were going to love him he was fine. Isobel has made me see just how very different Simon was. It makes me hurt a little more for wanting him with us. I swear I think though they would hae been a perfect match together! For some reason with the sas in both of them, I think they would have loved eachother...

I have considered making the playpen in my bedroom into a real cage and moving her in there. Less movement, noise and perhaps she needs that.

She has the strangest ways of eating hay! She doesn't care for the hay rack, doesn't spend an awful lot of time in the litter pan, so I have taken to making one of the shelves in her pen...her hay shelf.I put different hays all over it and she will sit in it all and pick out what she wants, pulling and dropping to the floor the pieces she does not like,....Sometimes she will sit in the empty pan, go forward grab some and go back in the pan...over and over. Watching her is certainly entertaining. Messy girl that she is...

I hope with time she will calm and not be so jumpy, so scared....I don't know what else to do but be still, keep things rather quiet.... Don't get me wrong, she is still a very sweet girl...just...there is that something that tells me she is scared....

Ah well...I need to clean....pop some pills and I think go for a bike ride. I have been doing a whole lot of nothing the last two days but stuffing my face with crap and probably tacked on another 20 pounds.....

Supposed to rain over the next 3 days...but the sun is out for now.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 10, 2009)

Isobel seems much happier, playful and more relaxed in the play pen, in my bedroom.

This is an issue however because my room is not bun proofed and she could easily hop the one NIC panel that forms the pen.

I am however out of NIC panels, zip ties and ideas. If she is happier in my room, I think I should clean up the living room and fix up my room and make this her cage....

I would have to construct a whole new cage....making it safe to leave her in when we are not at home.......

AH!....I know it is in her time that she will relax and like being around us....but it seems only if we are like statues....we move, make a noise and she runs.. 

Thinking I need to move her into my bedroom.......


----------



## Orchid (Oct 10, 2009)

Given a choice....with the doors open and her able to come and go as she pleases,....she chooses the pen in my room to go to. She likes to come dashing out and jump around...but will end with the pen in the bedroom....

I am not sure about this. She seems hesitant to jump the single nic cube...but still. My defenses against bun destruction are not strong in my room. Should could easily get around them and get to cords, or under my bed...which actually doesn't bother me as much now that I know she only pottys in her houses....



At a loss...pondering what to do...but have things to get done...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 11, 2009)

My bunny room is a bedroom at the end of the hallway. We thought about having some of them in the living room but when anyone pulls in the driveway or comes to the door the dogs start to bark and I think they would be nervous wrecks. 

She will probably be happier in your bedroom, fewer noises but still close to her slaves.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 11, 2009)

I didn't sleep very well last night. I proofed my bedroom as well as I could, said goodnight to Isobel and went to sleep. Left a night light on...I kept waking up to look at her...see if she was ok. 

Every time I looked, she was sitting by the water bowl...

Everything in my room is fine. I really think she hates the hard wood flooring. I will have to get video on that. She will jump from carpet to carpet...waddle across the hard wood...she just really doesn't like it....which leaves my room rather safe!!

I opened up the bedroom, fed her, fresh water and even caved and gave a small bite (teeny weeny piece) of my banana....She is still twichy....still jumps at the little noises, creaks from the floor when you walk...I can only hope in time she will relax. To see it is ok...She came out once to the living room. Checked things out and went back into my bedroom...which is fine...I pretty much trust my house won't get chewed apart because I am not watching her like a hawk....

It is not that I mean to compare....but I cant help but think at times, Simon would never have done that,....Could never have trusted Simon like this....

Isobel really is a cool bun....

We went and brought back the hays...and got 2 more bags of the oat and picked up that organic meadow hay.....she likes that organic! Ate a whole lot while I was sleeping. Picked up a couple of more toys, but she doesn't notice them...One had peanuts in it,....I picked them out...

Off to another rainy crappy day....I like the sun...wish it would visit for a time....


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 11, 2009)

Sounds like she is getting more and more comfortable.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 11, 2009)

PICTURES!!



























I really like this one for some reason...









































































Some shots of the redone..and done again play pen in my bedroom and some proofing I did,....





















and I think she looks so smushable in these!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 11, 2009)

Great pictures! Have you considered spoiling her a little?


----------



## Orchid (Oct 11, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Great pictures! Have you considered spoiling her a little?



I have been considering it...

:biggrin2:


----------



## Orchid (Oct 11, 2009)

What a ride....

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=51433&forum_id=5&jump_to=695106#p695106


----------



## Orchid (Oct 12, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I am living with a freak....really!!!

OK..so like Isobel doesnt much care to be too close to me and what not. Doesn't seem to like to jump on the bed if I am laying, sitting there right???? NOT!

Last night while I attempted to sleep,....she made my bed her playground....dear god! Biting and digging at my blankets....hopping all over my head and pillows,..around and around in circles...the girl is BONKERS!

Oddly enough she allowed me to move around with out her freaking out and to even pet her....yet this morning....NOPE....back to that stay away from me phase....Go friggin figure......


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 12, 2009)

Full moon last night?


----------



## Orchid (Oct 12, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Full moon last night?



lol...no clue.......but she is acting like I am gonna hurt her...sigh....

i bet you money she will run all over me in my sleep again tonight...

I find it funny as all get out because the foster peoples said she didn't like to jump, wouldn't jump up on the couch and what not....um....yeah...HA...jokes on me....


----------



## Orchid (Oct 24, 2009)

A few random entries that are revelant to keep track of things....

A letter written to the foster mother a bit ago when asked how things were going:

I will try to give you a total run down.
Lets see....she didn't seem very happy in the living room. We opened up the cage and there was a play pen of sorts set up in my bedroom. When she found it, she woulnd''t leave it.
So we made the play pen more the cage and made the cage in the living room more a lounge area should she want to come out.
She pretty much will not leave my bedroom at all unless forced to do so. Treats,...greens, whatever,....won't bring her out. Almost any noise and movement seems to make her jump, twitch etc. You can not slowly approach her to just sit by her without her running away. Though at times she will bite and rather hard at that, your jeans, coat if you are sitting etc.
She will let you pet her at times, but is short lived. She seems to get too nervous about it and takes off. I dont think it is about she doesn't see your hands, I think it is hands make her nervous.
The last 3 days she has been destroying her cage. Torn up the box, the balls, the grass mats etc.
I do not know if she is just in the mood to, or if something is upsetting her.
We leave the bedroom door open when we are home, but she rarely will ever venture. 
She will NOT walk on anything but carpet..We have made trails of carpet for her to move about but that hasn't done much either.
She very much liked my bed and I would allow her on it, but when she starting pooing on it and making it her personal playground at 4:30 in the morning I fenced it off. It had seemed though that had started to create a bit of a bond....but she would dig and bite, pull at my pillows as if to wake me up but would run away when I did.Confused the crap out of me.
I checked her tum and it is healing nicely....I did however notice this...
http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii306/Orchid78/ISOBEL/?action=view&current=is002.jpg

My rabbit forum suggested it is pee stains, but it is still there...I am not sure what to make of it.
http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii306/Orchid78/ISOBEL/?action=view&current=is001.jpg

She is eating fine, all her pellets, 1/4 cup...and her salad at night. She likes it late or she doesn't show interest in it. Her eyes seem lively and alert, she runs, jumps and lounges out in my bedroom cage...all poos are same size and norm...though they crumble rather easy.

She likes to climb....my bed, the couch,....what ever she can, whenever she can....She seems to really like looking out windows and the front door when they are open and she is able to...

You can take a peek at the album and pictures I have going of her so far if you would like...
http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii306/Orchid78/ISOBEL/

I am not sure what to think. She certainly likes my daughter much more so than me. She will allow Lina to pet her at times. She never nudges for attention. Doesn't want to be brushed. She also didn't like the Timothy hay, Botanical, or Orchard from Oxbox...but she seems to LOVE the organic meadow hay & Oat from Oxbox.

She will pretty much stay hidden if her cage is open, if closed she goes into destruction mode...and doesnt venture out to us much.

She does like Cilantro....But I am not sure about green peppers, she checked them out yesterday...but wouldnt try them.

Been giving her Red Leaf, Cilantro, bit of carrot...and tops when I can find them....

Her poop seemed sort of dry, but not much to be worried about, so I have dropped a bit of apple juice in the water to help encourage...I am not clear on if it has helped or not.

I have been leaving her more in her cage than anything because it seems like she does not feel safe and seems so scared when we open it....but if I need to get in there to clean up the havoc she raises, I pick her up and put her in the living room where she runs and hides till I am all done cleaning and I open my bedroom door again. Once that door is open, she books in there and will not come out.
She is always looking to get up on my bed, but I keep it fenced off at all times now. Couldnt take the 4:30 am wake up call every morning.

I suppose that is about it....Trying to let things be on her terms...give her plenty of toys and what not. Leave the door open for it to be her choice...but yeah...that is about where we are....


----------



## Orchid (Oct 24, 2009)

And this thread is about her butt....

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=51792&forum_id=16


----------



## Orchid (Oct 24, 2009)

OH...and that foster mom never did reply to me AT ALL..hmmm

and though I admit right now that I am not going to mention it....They have NOT cashed my adoption fee check!! How strange right? I would have that would have been done in like the first week, but we are like at what, week 4 now?


----------



## Orchid (Oct 27, 2009)

Well about her diet...

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=51887&forum_id=1





Is listed with the HRS approved foods...and I know it is different than the hay, but I would like to know how people feel about this one.

To date...

*She likes:*

_*Green Peppers,seemsto really like these now... Green Leaf,*_

_*RedLeaf,Loves the red leaf more so than the others I *__*believe*_

_*Romaine(no iceberg or light colored leaf)-(Vitamin A) *__* (So would that mean red leafs and such only Get the vitamin A?)) *_

_*Parsley(Vitamin A), Cilantro, Carrot &Carrot Tops(Vitamin A),Which part gets the vitA Apples, Banana*_

*& of course she loves the apple, banana, & Carrots,,,...*

_And we have tried, and it would seem she does indeed like the_ *Alfalfa Sprouts*.

I would like to add the sprouts to her diet as 1: I can find them easy enough at a large Kroger with a nice veggie department I think often, they say organic and they only run a dollar.

_*Oxbow Hays*,_ *Oat & Organic Meadow Hay*_, which for some reason I keep calling sweet meadow..._

*She does not seem to care for:* 

_Dislikes Oxbow's_ _Timothy, orchard, Botanical_

_*Bok Choy*- nibbled at the green tops a bit, but she really could have cared less, and it was hard to locate really. It reminded me of celery, so I thought trying celery at any point would be pointless, plus I worry about the string part._

_As to TOYS: She will bite, tear at or toss, plastic keys, pine cones, wooden blocks, apple tree parts, scrunchy things,....but does not seem much to care for them._

_She like Willow Items a lot._

_Why does she dump the roll with Hay into the water bowl every chance she gets?_

__________________________________________________________________



_Now I found an endive...but it looked yellowish to white-ish and was called a Belgan? (SP) - Endive? Is that one ok?_

____________________________________________________________________

_Willow.....Can I just basically walk up to a willow tree and rip off a bunch of braches, or are there certain (breeds/types) that you are only able to chew._

_It would seem, Isobel LOVES Willow in what ever way it comes..._

_For the willow loving buns out there: PetSMart has these :_

_"Mega Munch Sticks" $3.99 - I think it comes with a lot. Claims to be all natural Willow with bark covered willow branches. Says 100% natural...._

_Isobel tears into this stuff, but I found she prefers the thin, and not the thick...I have taken much of them (after she destroyed the bundle and made them into toys with the grass mat peices she has torn and tossed about)_

_Seems she likes the roll with hay in it, but keeps dumping it into her water...sigh._

___________________________________________________________________

_She remains not much of a morning greens eater, but she had a pinch of sprouts and 2 sprigs of Parsley this morning....along with what I now give,...2 Tablespoons of Oxbows Timothy Pellets..._

___________________________________________________________________

_Now I know different buns, will have different issues...but if some of you have found a certain thing causes GAS....let me know....like as in the following..._

_Broccoli - Gas? What exactly does it mean by leaves and stems, no tree top part sort of peices? (Has Vitamin A)_

_Brussel Sprouts - Gas? - I see them every where...is there any thing to do besides wash to prepare these?_

_Collard Greens? Gas?_

_Are green peppers the only pepper? Like no Red ones, Yellow or Orange?_

_Mustard greens? Gas?_

_What is watercress? Has Vitamin A_

_and Wheat Grass? Where does one find something like that....._

_----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

_Does anyone have regular plants in the home that are not only safe for buns, but good for them that they let them eat as they so desire?_

____________________________________________________________________

_TONS of questions...._

_Cant wait for the answers to pour in!_

_Thanks everyone!_


----------



## Orchid (Oct 27, 2009)

I feel guilty...I feel frustrated...and bad...and it has become like a mantra....She is not Simon, She is not Simon...

But every day gets worse not better. I shaved down her head and for one day she was happy, she was running and playing and sort of asking for our attentions...but after that day it went back to being a brat.

Can't get near her or she runs away, cant even walk into the room without her freaking out. I was putting hay in her cage two days ago and she bit me hard enough to bleed.

I have begun wondering if she belongs here....if she isn't happy...and so scared...maybe she should be some where else. I dont know what we are doing wrong....but then I say to myself....She isnt Simon...She isnt Simon...

Maybe we should have waited before bringing in a new bun...Maybe we should have gotten a baby....I don't know and I am second guessing everything now...


----------



## Orchid (Oct 27, 2009)

OH....and I went crazier with the cage the other day...the thing really is like a palace now. Towers and look outs, ledges and angles, hide aways....If I was a bun, stuck in a house, ...it would be like bun heaven...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 29, 2009)

Each bun is different and it is hard to accept, especially when you lose a heart bun. I have a blue mini-rex that has been a nervous nellie since we got her 4 years ago. She is just now starting to not make a noise when you open her cage and pet her. I hope it doesn't take that long, but if she had a rough start in life she just may take longer to trush hoomins. I am sure you are doing this, but one thing that has helped me with some of my buns is just sitting or laying on the floor and letting them run around the room.

I have a lionhead Carmel who does not like to be picked up, when he runs around the room he won't come over for pets, but if I open his cage to feed him or give him ore hay I he allows me to pet him. Such unique personalities, like kids, what works for one may not work with another.

She has a nice home, a slave to care for her, she has it great now. The only other thing I can say is give it time, may take a while but it will work out. 

When you reach into her cage, have a treat in your hand. After a while she will associate your hand with a treat and think twice about lunging at you.

I tried giving my buns mustard greens but they did not care for them and frankly I couldn't take the smell. Now they do like collard and turnip greens. I get them at Krogers and theres a lot, I have not notice any gas problems. Mine also like craisins too for a treat. I also give mybuns red and orange bell peppers too.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 29, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Each bun is different and it is hard to accept, especially when you lose a heart bun. I have a blue mini-rex that has been a nervous nellie since we got her 4 years ago. She is just now starting to not make a noise when you open her cage and pet her. I hope it doesn't take that long, but if she had a rough start in life she just may take longer to trush hoomins. I am sure you are doing this, but one thing that has helped me with some of my buns is just sitting or laying on the floor and letting them run around the room. We do, but you can not move an inch, no noise can be made...or she freaks...





> I have a lionhead Carmel who does not like to be picked up, when he runs around the room he won't come over for pets, but if I open his cage to feed him or give him ore hay I he allows me to pet him. Such unique personalities, like kids, what works for one may not work with another. I agree with you...and she honestly reminds me of one of those children that has been passed through homes, the system too much and now lashes out, not wanting to get close, because being close hurts when they ship you out, or get rid of you etc...that is really how her behaviour strikes me now....
> 
> She has a nice home, a slave to care for her, she has it great now. The only other thing I can say is give it time, may take a while but it will work out.
> 
> ...





> I tried giving my buns mustard greens but they did not care for them and frankly I couldn't take the smell. Now they do like collard and turnip greens. I get them at Krogers and theres a lot, I have not notice any gas problems. Mine also like craisins too for a treat. I also give mybuns red and orange bell peppers too.


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey, So things arnt going so great?
Hmm, thats not the best BUT you are right when you think, it isnt the other bunny. She is goign to be different of course and yuo are trying everything. She may just be scared still. i herd it can take months and months for rabbits to get close to you to trust you and that might need to happen with her. But if you really arnt happen and neither is she then i think it might be best to put her in a home where her and the owner are both happy. She might not be the bunny for you. I know its bad to rehome animals BUT there is no since for you and her to be unhappy.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 30, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> OH....and I went crazier with the cage the other day...the thing really is like a palace now. Towers and look outs, ledges and angles, hide aways....If I was a bun, stuck in a house, ...it would be like bun heaven...



and here would be some of those pictures of the new castle...

She seems to really like being on the very top shelf....






I made part of that a door though so I can get in and out to fix, or change the towel etc...


----------



## Orchid (Oct 30, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Each bun is different and it is hard to accept, especially when you lose a heart bun. I have a blue mini-rex that has been a nervous nellie since we got her 4 years ago. She is just now starting to not make a noise when you open her cage and pet her. I hope it doesn't take that long, but if she had a rough start in life she just may take longer to trush hoomins. I am sure you are doing this, but one thing that has helped me with some of my buns is just sitting or laying on the floor and letting them run around the room.





> You know I have been thinking about that (above)....and I think when I am sleeping at night and allow her on the bed is when she trusts me the most. I assume she gets some how I am sleeping and mostly unaware of what she is doing...but I have woken to catch her laying at the end of my bed.....I had thought maybe we had been making progress, but things seemed to go nutty....
> 
> I have a lionhead Carmel who does not like to be picked up, when he runs around the room he won't come over for pets, but if I open his cage to feed him or give him ore hay I he allows me to pet him. Such unique personalities, like kids, what works for one may not work with another.





> I think the picking up has been a major issue....but we had to for a few issues...one, checking her tum because she was spayed right before I got her. Needed to keep an eye on it. Checking that tail area, which since I have shaved down is fine.....I do think every time I have had to pick her up it makes it worse and regress...she gets worse...and hates me more...
> 
> She has a nice home, a slave to care for her, she has it great now. The only other thing I can say is give it time, may take a while but it will work out.





> I am confused on whether time will or wont make any difference.....Today she has thrown me for a total loop....Baffled does not begin to describe it...
> 
> When you reach into her cage, have a treat in your hand. After a while she will associate your hand with a treat and think twice about lunging at you.





> This morning she was just fine with my hands....she sniffed, followed and watched but that was all....
> 
> I tried giving my buns mustard greens but they did not care for them and frankly I couldn't take the smell. Now they do like collard and turnip greens. I get them at Krogers and theres a lot, I have not notice any gas problems. Mine also like craisins too for a treat. I also give mybuns red and orange bell peppers too.





> I personally love the colored bell peppers...and she does seem to really like the green one, maybe the colored ones she would see as a treat...


----------



## Orchid (Oct 30, 2009)

I mentioned I gave her a haircut the other day......

I know she doesn't look as sweet as she does with her long hair....but she does seem better with the short...Maybe it really is that she can't see well enough....It has seemed to have made a difference....

I did however get the name of an actual bunny groomer from my bunny vet... What I did was quick and well, ...lets say I make a horrible hair stylist lol


----------



## Orchid (Oct 30, 2009)

A bit of video....


----------



## Orchid (Oct 30, 2009)

I found these willow bundle of sticks at petsmart the other day....she really enjoyed chewing off and eating the small tiny branches that made it a bundle but lost interest in the bigger sticks...so I have tried to make them interesting for her...she plays with some of them, some times....but not much..yet it was fun makin them..



















I have this one in a hay basket and she likes tugging at it, to like try to get it off...






and she likes throwing and chewing this one around the best...most of them I would say she ignores...


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 30, 2009)

WOW the cage is great lots of thought went into that. and your toys r so creative...that us so cool!!!!


----------



## Orchid (Oct 30, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> WOW the cage is great lots of thought went into that. and your toys r so creative...that us so cool!!!!



Thanks a bunch 

I found that using velcro to put one together first, is a great way to see how I may like something and than use the zip ties....less waste and it is like a rough draft...lol

though I keep finding zip ties on the floor...I think somebun is chewing them off during the night and **** if I cant figure out where they are coming from....


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 30, 2009)

lol u have a ghost lol


----------



## Orchid (Oct 31, 2009)

Love works in miracles every day: such as weakening the strong, and stretching the weak; making fools of the wise, and wise men of fools; favouring the passions, destroying reason, and in a word, turning everything topsy-turvy.

~ Marguerite De Valois 




The person who tries to live alone will not succeed as a human being. His heart withers if it does not answer another heart. His mind shrinks away if he hears only the echoes of his own thoughts and finds no other inspiration. 

~ Pearl S. Buck




I have loved to the point of madness,
That which is called madness, 
That which to me, 
Is the only sensible way to love.

F. Sagan




You can't buy love, but you can pay heavily for it.

~Henny Youngman





Far away is close at hand
Close joined is far away,
Love shall come at your command
Yet will not stay.

~Robert Graves


----------



## Orchid (Oct 31, 2009)

I wrote the email...I didnt want to write...it is done.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 31, 2009)

I am closing this log per Orchid's request because she has decided the best thing for Isobel may be to return her to the original foster parents since she doesn't seem happy with Orchid. 

I know Orchid is heartbroken over this decision but she feels she is doing the best thing for both Isobel and herself.

Thanks for understanding!


----------

